# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesä 2012

## Waltsu

23.4.2012 astuivat kesäaikataulut voimaan ja joitakin reittimuutoksiakin tuli:

Linja 421 lopetettiin ja vuorot siirrettiin linjalle 420, jota jatkettiin Ikealta Kuninkojalle kakkosen kääntöpaikalle. Ihan putkeen ei avauspäivä mennyt, sillä ainakin yhteen lähtöön oli jäänyt vanha linjanumero kilpiin kummittelemaan. Ikealla tapahtui sellainenkin muutos, ettei pihalle enää poiketa, vaan bussit ajavat Ikean kohdalla katua pitkin.

Savonlinjan, TuKLin ja V-S Bussipalveluiden uudet sopimukset alkavat vasta torstaina 26.4., joten sinne saakka saamme odotella uusien bussien invaasiota.

----------


## Zambo

> 23.4.2012 astuivat kesäaikataulut voimaan...
> 
> ...Savonlinjan, TuKLin ja V-S Bussipalveluiden uudet sopimukset alkavat vasta torstaina 26.4., joten sinne saakka saamme odotella uusien bussien invaasiota.


Mikähän idea tilaajalla on ollut muuttaa sopimuskausi parin päivän erolla aikataulukauden muutokseen? Liittyykö valituksiin tai optioihin? Vaikuttaa liikennöitsijän kannalta älyttömältä suunnitella ajosarjat muutamaa päivää varten.

----------


## Lasse

Voisiko joku valaista tietämätöntä, mutta mikä on V-S Bussipalvelut?

----------


## killerpop

> Voisiko joku valaista tietämätöntä, mutta mikä on V-S Bussipalvelut?


Tuolla palvelulinjojen kilpailutuksesta kertovassa ketjussa oli pieni analyysi http://jlf.fi/f14/5676-palvelulinjoj...us/#post115841

Autoja tuli 7 kpl Volvo B9L / 7700, http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Huhtikuu/IMG_5971.JPG

----------


## Waltsu

> Mikähän idea tilaajalla on ollut muuttaa sopimuskausi parin päivän erolla aikataulukauden muutokseen? Liittyykö valituksiin tai optioihin?


Kyse on siitä, että sopimukset tehtiin aikoinaan tasavuosien mittaisiksi. Ne alkoivat aikataulukauden vaihtuessa maanantaina 26.4.2004 ja viisivuotiset sopimukset olisivat päättyneet lauantaina 25.4.2009, mutta optioiden käytön takia sopimuksia jatkettiin tasan kolmella vuodella, joten sopimuskauden vaihtuminen osui keskelle viikkoa.

Nyt alkavien sopimusten päättymispäivä linjoilla 8, 13 ja 61 on keskiviikko 30.6.2021 ja linjoilla 6, 9, 33, 66, 90 ja 91 torstai 30.6.2022.

----------


## Lasse

> Tuolla palvelulinjojen kilpailutuksesta kertovassa ketjussa oli pieni analyysi http://jlf.fi/f14/5676-palvelulinjoj...us/#post115841
> 
> Autoja tuli 7 kpl Volvo B9L / 7700, http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/Huhtikuu/IMG_5971.JPG


Kiitos tiedosta. Oli jäänyt tuo palvelulinja-ketju huomaamatta, VM:n kuvat toki olin nähnyt. Noh, perjantaina on viisi tuntia taukoa Turussa, niin täytyypi kai käydä torilla hieman tarkkailemassa...

----------


## Scania-111

Nyt onkin oiva hetki kuvata jos ei ole vielä kuvannut wanhoja poisjääviä autoja. Varsin näkyvä osa TLO-väritystä katoaa torstaina ja joka ei palanne enään, itse tervehdin ilolla kellertymistä ja sinisten vähenemistä. Samalla Scanioita tulee mukavasti lisää, tosin V-S B:n autot ovat Volvoja - kaikkea ei voi saada. Toivottavasti ainakaan SL-autolinjat ei pilaa autojaan toinen toistaan kamalemmilla kokomainoksilla, ellei muuta hyvää SL-autolinjoista keksi niin ainakin (koko)mainokset ovat loistaneet poissaolollaan tähänasti. 

Joko foorumilaisista joku tietää tai arvaa mihin nämä poisjäävät bussit menevät? Itse veikkaan osan menevän "kehitysmaalinjoihin" 110, 190, 420 jne. Sinneppä joutavat puolestani, muitten resupekkojen seuraksi. Kyllä on huomannut viimesein vuoden aikana miten 4/40, 6, 8, 9... autot ovat annettu mennä vain huonommiksi (epäsiistejä, koneet savuttaa ym.) - heti kun on selvää että linjat on hävitty niin hälläväliä tyyli alkaa, eikä ole edes käytännössä pelkoja JLT-sanktioista. Lisäksi jotkut LS:talot näyttää oikeen etsineen linjoille ne huonoimmat autot ja hieman parempia on alettu säästämään (seisottamaan) joko myyntiä tai jatkokäyttöä varten muualla.

Ehkä historiallisin muutos on linjalla 4 (40) joka palaa Turun Kaupunkiliikenteelle (ex.liikennelaitokselle), kerrankin niin eikä aina lahjoiteta linjoja yksityisille. Tosin heti lähti P1-3 pois, mutta parempi näinpäin. Tosin juoni voi olla sellainen että kun palvelulinjat kerran on yksityistetty niin saadaan näppärästi ne kaupungilta pois ja seuraavalla kieroksella otetaan taas 4/40 pois kaupungilta, en ylättyisi. Itse näkisin myös että aikanaan 14 ja 15 kuuluisi takaisin kaupungille, täysin epäloogista minusta että muuten Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n alueella seikkailee pari SL-autolinjaa.

Mitenkään erityisemmin seuraamatta on saattanut todeta GD (2/2A) rähjäisyyden jo n. 2v käytön jälkeen. Takaluukut on rutussa, puskureita korjailtu nippusiteillä sekä teräspannoilla. Eli nyt ei ole tuosta "scala-ilmiöstä" kyse jossa oikea takakulma/lasi on rikki. Vielä kiintoisammaksi asian tekee jos nuo GD:t on peruutettu palasiksi, onhan niissä peruutuskamerat!

Lopukaneetiksi sanottakoon että kirjoitukseni osin sisätää ns.makukysymyksiä mm.värityksestä, mutta salittaneen mielipiteen vapauden nimissä.

----------


## Eppu

> ...Samalla Scanioita tulee mukavasti lisää, tosin V-S B:n autot ovat Volvoja - kaikkea ei voi saada. Toivottavasti ainakaan SL-autolinjat ei pilaa autojaan toinen toistaan kamalemmilla kokomainoksilla, ellei muuta hyvää SL-autolinjoista keksi niin ainakin (koko)mainokset ovat loistaneet poissaolollaan tähänasti. 
> 
> Joko foorumilaisista joku tietää tai arvaa mihin nämä poisjäävät bussit menevät? Itse veikkaan osan menevän "kehitysmaalinjoihin" 110, 190, 420 jne. Sinneppä joutavat puolestani, muitten resupekkojen seuraksi. Kyllä on huomannut viimesein vuoden aikana miten 4/40, 6, 8, 9... autot ovat annettu mennä vain huonommiksi (epäsiistejä, koneet savuttaa ym.) - heti kun on selvää että linjat on hävitty niin hälläväliä tyyli alkaa, eikä ole edes käytännössä pelkoja JLT-sanktioista. Lisäksi jotkut LS:talot näyttää oikeen etsineen linjoille ne huonoimmat autot ja hieman parempia on alettu säästämään (seisottamaan) joko myyntiä tai jatkokäyttöä varten muualla.
> ---
> Lopukaneetiksi sanottakoon että kirjoitukseni osin sisätää ns.makukysymyksiä mm.värityksestä, mutta salittaneen mielipiteen vapauden nimissä.


Niinpä sallittakoon mielipiteenvapauden nimissä myös oma mielipiteeni, eli en välttämättä tervehdi 37:ää katiskaa ilolla. Nimenomaan Scala on se autotyyppi, jossa on ylivoimaisesti huonoin matkustusmukavuus. Auton kova jousitus pompottaa erittäin ikävästi ja istuimet ovat surkeat - no, eipä se toisaalta niin haittaa kun en Turussa asustele. Meillä Tampereella on kyllä näissä KUB-Scaloissa jo useissa yksilöissä kummallisia vikoja, mm. autot savuttaa välillä niin että alkaa epäillä euro 4 -päästötasoa. Myös pysäkillä/valoissa vaihde päällä esiintyy erikoista tärinää ja tutinaa...

Noista seitsikon autojen jatkokäytöstä en tiedä, mutta veikkaisin että näitä lyhyitä autoja lähtee myyntiinkin. Esim. tämä HZZ-kilpinen, vuonna 2004 hankittu Volvo 8700LE -sarja ehkä joutaisi pois, kun autot ovat huonossa kunnossa ja muutenkin tähän aikaan Volvo hieman floppasi tuotteidensa osalta. Sen sijaan noita vanhemmat City L:t ovat kysymysmerkki. Kaikki vuosituhannen vaihteen kymppivolvot niin teleinä kuin pätkinä ovat aivan loistavia autoja, teknisesti varmoja ja Carrus-koriltaan kestäviä. Ei noita kannata hylätä jos niille käyttöä löytyy. Ikäähän autoilla jo on, joten voivat ne tietysti kuluneen oloisia olla. Ehkä veikkaan, että yleisesti ottaen vanhimmasta päästä kuitenkin seitsikkotalot lähtevät pääasiassa poistelemaan. Mutta pianhan tämä nähdään. Toisaalta hyville autoille toki löytyy ostajia kotimaastakin.

----------


## Waltsu

25.4. joukkoliikennetoimiston väki jakoi tulppaaneja Vähätorilla, esitellen siinä sivussa uusia palvelulinja-autoja - paikalla olivat V-S Bussipalvelut Oy:n numerot 2, 4 ja 6.

50-linjoilla näkyi TuKLin uutuudet 27 ja 28 samalla kun nelosella huristeltiin viimeistä päivää sinivalkoisin värein.

Kuvia huhtikuun albumissani.

----------


## Waltsu

26.4.: Uudet liikennöitsijät ja autot liikenteessä. Kalusto enimmäkseen tilaajaväristä Scalaa, mutta kuutos-ysillä oli liikkeellä sekä sinivalkoinen 8700-Volvo (ex. Muurinen 123 ilman logoja ja numeroita), TurkuBussin logoilla varustettu Vest että SL:n omissa väreissä ollut Scala.

Tästä alkaa päivän kuvat.

----------


## Scania-111

Wanha kunnon Scania vs. Volvo keskustelu, vai "katiskoja" Scaniat... aika raju kannanotto. Kyllä ne savuttajat täällä Turussa on Volvoja ja toisaalta kun Volvo piilottaa pakoputkensa "ovelasti" kuttaperkka-muovipuskurinsa taakse, niin savut jää piiloon kunnes on taas se puskurinkulma palasina. Scania taas on valinnut puskurin läpivientimallin jossa ei piilotella pakoputkea. Myös jurinat ja mölinät koneista täällä on yleensä Volvosta, välillä kuulostaa kun noissa olisi aina äänenvaimennin tai pakoputki hajalla. Koripuolella niin Carrus on kuollut ja nykykorit on mitälie Puola-virityksiä. Lahti/Scala on Suomesta ja hyvä niin. Kova istumatuntuma voi olla myös kunnon jousituksesta johtuva, eli kuten Sisussa aikoinaan. Eli bussin jousitus on tehty täydelle autolle ei penkkienkuskaus vuorolle. Aikoinaan kun vielä oli Liikennelaitos niin oli pakko-pulla Volvo ostoksia, vaikka oli tiedossa mm. Volvon selvästi isompi kulutus. Surullisia oli Volvo/Ajokki yhdistelmät, ikävä kyllä olen niitä joutunut ajamaan. Ilolla ei ollut rajaa sitten kun sai ajaa 1976-81 Scaniaa 80-luvun lopun Volvon sijasta. Senverta historiaa kun raotetaan niin Volvo-jobbarit/lobbarit olivat 1950-60 luvulla inokkaimmin Raitiovaunuja hävittämässä tekosyineen. Ironista kyllä, sitten nr.30-55 olikin Scanioita ja nr.56 lähtien taas Sisuja jne. Taka-moottori Volvot "Leyland-ajalta" poistuivat aikoinaan vähin äänin. Itse olen iloinen että TuKL on jälleen palaamassa Scania-taloksi, puolestani Volvot saisi kaupata vaikka kaikki Tampereelle tai kelle ne nyt kelpaavatkin. Kaiken huipuksi Scania on yleensä ollut kalliimpi kuin Volvo, ilmankos Volvo onkin kiinnostava hankinta yksityisille. 

Mutta sitten varsinaiseen aiheeseen 25.04.2012. Tuli nyt viimehetkillä kuvattua linjojen: 4 - 61 (ja P1-P3) wanhukset. Huomiotavaa oli "TLO-väriset" LS-linjojen autojen tolkuton kunto; taka/etupuskurit jokatoisessa palasina, linjakilvet ja takaikkunat "hiessä", ajovaloja pimeinä lähes jokaisessa, kyljissä erilaisia syviä raahautumia sekä lommoja ym. Todellisia esimerkkejä siitä kuinka kun hävitään linjat, niin ajetaan niin kauan kun kestää huoltamatta/korjaamatta. Anderssonilla oli molempina autoina linja 8:lla Muurisen "popniittiperäiset" autot, eli mm.peräluukut oli kursittu kasaan niiteillä. Linjalla 4/40 seikkaili ikäloppu Carrus-telit ja mm. Muurisen Lahti 402 ilman takaikkunaa. Linjoilla 6, 9, 13, 61 mitä nyt oli sattunut löytymään mm. lisää Carrus-telejä eli ex.18/32/42 linjalla loppuunrääkätyt autot. TuKL käytti P1-P3:lla yksinomaan Scania OmniCitejä, pikku-volvot ja möhkö-mersut olivat jo poissa. Eipä tule ikävä noita poistuvia autoja oli ne sitten LS-linjojen tai TuKL autoja. Mutta kilpaa auringon kanssa paistoi/kiilteli TuKL:n uudet upeat Scania/Lahti-Scalat. 

Kiitos JLT hyvästä kilpailutuksesta sekä kaupungin päättäjille oikeista päätöksistä. 
JLT kuljettaja(t)/matkustaj(at) kiittää! Lopuksi hyvää loppukevättä/alkukesää niin Scania kuin Volvo miehille  :Very Happy: 

PS. Katsoin nyt noita hyviä kuvia Vähätorin bussiesittelystä. Ovaalissa on kirjaimet PL (katsokaapa kuvia), surkuhupaiseksi tekee tuo maatunnuksen näköinen merkki jossa "PL-maatunnus", olisikohan PUOLAlaisille tarkoitettuja palvelulinjoja  :Mr. Green:  ?!

----------


## Eppu

Havainteita kuvina perjantailta 27.4. alkaen tästä.

Se mikä mulle pisti silmään oli näiden ex. CBF City L:ien (ja muidenkin lyhyiden vastaavien) lähes täydellinen puuttuminen katukuvasta. Vain 2 havaintoa koko iltapäivän aikana näistä...

----------


## Waltsu

> Se mikä mulle pisti silmään oli näiden ex. CBF City L:ien (ja muidenkin lyhyiden vastaavien) lähes täydellinen puuttuminen katukuvasta


LS-Liikennelinjoilla on nyttemmin vain linjat 1, 18, 32 ja 42 variantteineen, ja näitä ajetaan ruuhkavuoroja lukuunottamatta teliautoilla. Lyhyitä autoja näkeekin enemmän seutulinjoilla.

Mulle pisti silmään heti ensimmäisessä kuvassasi oleva hybridiauto koululaislinjalla 73!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL 586 on palannut Turkuun.

----------


## Scania-111

Wappuaattona TLO-värinen HZZ-kilpinen "korvike" bussi linjalla: 9. Kuvissa näkynyt näitä korvikkeita myös 6, 8 linjoilla. Osaisiko joku kertoa jonkinmoisen yhteenvedon kenen busseja ja millä voitetuilla SL-linjoilla yleensä niitä näkee. Entä arvio kuinka kauan ovat lainassa (linjalla) SL:llä, esim. kesäkuuhun asti?

----------


## JSL

Jukuparkin edessä ainakin on parin viime viikon aikana ollut SL:n uusian autojen lisäksi pari Lehtisen Jarin nimellä olevaa vanhaa. 
Viikkoja sitten noi uudet autot oli jo Liedon Scan-Auton pihalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Muuriselta pitäisi olla ostettu muutama 8700 Volvo, Turkubussin autot on vuokrattu.

----------


## 034

Kylessä o näkyny Muurinen Linjaliikenne auton numeroita: 123,124,125,126,127,133

----------


## helleh

> Kylessä o näkyny Muurinen Linjaliikenne auton numeroita: 123,124,125,126,127,133


Muuriselta meni 4 HZZ- volvoa SL.lle. Autot: 123, 124, 126 ja 127. 

Kukahan muuten vastaa SL- Autolinjoilla varsin omaperäisestä linjakilpiohjelmoinneista. Ennestäänhän ovat tulleet tutuksi mm. 110 Turku- Lit.- Kaarina, 221 Auvaismäki- Jäk.- Kauppatori, 231 Kauppatori Tamp.vt- Paattinen...

Uusina ja varsin mainioina 9 Katariina- Skanssi- Kauppatori ja silloin auto on tulossa Vaalasta Skanssin ja Torin kautta Katariinaan =)
Löytyy myös 90 Uit.- Perno ja toki toisinpäin 90 Uit.- Vasu. 

Noh! Noilla vissiin mennään seuraavat 10 vuotta =D

----------


## 034

Tämä linjakilpi homma on ainakin näin aluksi vanhemman rouvasväen sekoittanut. Mutta se mikä ihmetyttää niin kylessä on isompi kilpi. Siihenhän mahtuisi sama teksti kuin edessä mutta reunassa vaan linjan numero. Ensimmäisenä päivänä torstaina kun liikennöinti alkoi olin näkevinäni kyljessäkin saman tekstin kuin keulassa. Sittemmin pelkän numeron.

----------


## Scania-111

Kiitos vastauksista tuohon "korvike-bussi" kysymykseen. Mutta laajennetaan sekä tarkennetaan sitä hieman. Eli mitkä bussit on myyty SL:lle (vanhat/uudet) numerot, mikäli on. Mitkä ovat vuokralla SL:llä (vanhat/uudet) numerot, mikäli on. Entä Andersson Oy --> TuKL Oy myynnit/vuokraukset (vanhat/uudet) numerot. Kenen busseja on nyt (mikäli on tietoa) kelläkin nyt pysyväst/tilapäisesti, lähinnä SL/TuKL. Itse olen ainakin noissa aivan sekaisin. Täytyy taas ihmetellä tätä siirtorumbaa, tuntuu ettei liikennöitsijät osaa laskea montako autoa pitäisi olla itsellä ettei tarvitse tälläista touhuta. Oma lukunsa on myös Andersson <---> TuKL edestakaisin ostelu/vuokraus. Eli välillä on olevinaan liikaa autoja Anderssonilla ja seuraavana hetkenä on pulaa esim. talvikauden lopussa oli  nyt vaihteeksi Muurisen autoja ainakin linjalla 8.

----------


## killerpop

> Täytyy taas ihmetellä tätä siirtorumbaa, tuntuu ettei liikennöitsijät osaa laskea montako autoa pitäisi olla itsellä ettei tarvitse tälläista touhuta.


Niin no, varmasti osaavat laskea, mutta olisi suorastaan kohtuutonta vaatia mahdollista liikenteen voittajaa hankkimaan etukäteen uusia autoja riittävä määrä, jos oikeuskäsittelyssä voitto mitätöitäisiinkin. Yhtä lailla on kohtuutonta vaatia linja-autovalmistajia tekemään kymmeniä uusia linja-autoja varastoon, jotta ne sitten olisivat liikenteen aloituspäiväksi varmasti valmiina, jos vaikka alkujaan voittanut tarjous on se, minkä mukaan edetään. Jos liikenteen voitto olisikin valunut toisiin käsiin, jäisivät valmiit autot tehtaan käsiin...

----------


## 034

Tämä Andersson Muurinen voisi johtua myös siitä että Muurisella on liikaa autoja? Ja tämä Savonlinjan juttu niin ainakin useasti olen nähnyt päivälläkin muurisen autoja seisomassa Jukuparkin pihalla

----------


## helleh

> Kiitos vastauksista tuohon "korvike-bussi" kysymykseen. Mutta laajennetaan sekä tarkennetaan sitä hieman. Eli mitkä bussit on myyty SL:lle (vanhat/uudet) numerot, mikäli on. Mitkä ovat vuokralla SL:llä (vanhat/uudet) numerot, mikäli on. Entä Andersson Oy --> TuKL Oy myynnit/vuokraukset (vanhat/uudet) numerot. Kenen busseja on nyt (mikäli on tietoa) kelläkin nyt pysyväst/tilapäisesti, lähinnä SL/TuKL. Itse olen ainakin noissa aivan sekaisin. Täytyy taas ihmetellä tätä siirtorumbaa, tuntuu ettei liikennöitsijät osaa laskea montako autoa pitäisi olla itsellä ettei tarvitse tälläista touhuta. Oma lukunsa on myös Andersson <---> TuKL edestakaisin ostelu/vuokraus. Eli välillä on olevinaan liikaa autoja Anderssonilla ja seuraavana hetkenä on pulaa esim. talvikauden lopussa oli  nyt vaihteeksi Muurisen autoja ainakin linjalla 8.


Muuriselta siis myyty SL-Autolinjoille autot 123, 124, 126 ja 127, joiden SL numerot 314, 315, 316 ja 317
Turkubusilta vuokralla SL- Autolinjoille 4 autoa niin kauan, että tehdas on saanut tuotettua tarvittavan määrän Scaloja.

Anderssonilta myyty TUKL.lle autot 2, 3 ja 21, joden TUKL numerot ovat 29, 30 ja 31.
Muuriselta OLI vuokralla Anderssonilla autot 116 ja 132, koska myydyt autot piti luovuttaa ennen liikenteen alkua, että ehtivät maalarille.

----------


## Scania-111

> Muuriselta siis myyty SL-Autolinjoille autot 123, 124, 126 ja 127, joiden SL numerot 314, 315, 316 ja 317
> Turkubusilta vuokralla SL- Autolinjoille 4 autoa niin kauan, että tehdas on saanut tuotettua tarvittavan määrän Scaloja.
> Anderssonilta myyty TUKL.lle autot 2, 3 ja 21, joden TUKL numerot ovat 29, 30 ja 31. Muuriselta OLI vuokralla Anderssonilla autot 116 ja 132, 
> että ehtivät maalarille.


Kiitos "helleh", todellisesta faktatiedosta asiassa. Nyt selvisi vihdoin tämä kysymys. Tämän halusinkin tietää, enkä jossittelua mikä on kohtuullista. 
Jos itse eksyin hieman offtopicciin ihmetellessäni "siirtorumbaa", niin sen olisi voinut sivuuttaa.

----------


## Scania-111

Äitienpäivänä 100% SL-kalusto heidän linjoillaan, jopa Scaloja seutulinjoilla. Nyt ainakin viikonloppuisin todella huomaa tuon kellastumisen, lopulta siihen ei sittenkään mennyt kovin pitkää aikaa. Toki seutulinjoilla on sitten "TLO-väriä" ja valkoista Turku-Bus värittömyyttä. Mutta toistaiseksi tilaajaväritys ei sinne vielä eksy kun satunnaisesti. Juha Jalon teli-Vega oli mm. 110 linjalla sini-valkoisena.

Eilen sattumoisin oli mahdollisuus katsella tarkemmin Anderssonin nro:8 linjalla 20. Auto käyköön esimerkkinä uudesta melkein tilaajaväritys trendistä. Eli toki autossa näyttäisi olevan oikeat värisävyt ja valkoisen/keltaisen rajakin lienee suunilleen kohdillaan. Mutta sitten onkin määrityskysymys mikä on tilaajaväritys tai pitäisikö puhua paremmin ulkonäöstä/standarista. Minäpä selostan ajatustani tarkemmin, edelleen And 8 esimerkkinä. Kuten sanoin värit lienevät oikein, mutta kaikki värin rajahäivytys tarrat puuttuvat, turun joukkoliikenne tarrat puuttuvat, numeroina mustat standardi "rautakauppa" tarranumerot eli siltä osin autossa on vain keltaista ja valkoista tilaajavärin sävyissä. Mutta jos käytetään termiä tilaajaulkonäkö tai JLT-standardi, niin sitä auto ei todellakaan ole. Ilmeisesti esim. linjalla 20 ei olekkaan vielä vaatimusta tilaajaväristä, kuten ei myöskään esim. linja 12:lla - eli tästä ei nyt ole kyse. Vaan siitä että miten jatkossa tullaan toimimaan, eli mikäli johonkin kilpailtuun linjaan sovitaan että saa jäädä muutama vanhempi auto mutta maalattuna uusiin väreihin, niin aletaanko lipsumaan tuohon näköis ulkonäköön (jotakin sinneppäin). Sekä muutenkin kun/jos maalataan vaikka vaurion jälkeen auto uusiksi, niin mitenkä silloin toimitaan. Hieman nurinkuriselta taas vaikuttaa mikäli alkaa menemään jälleen mutkien oikomiseksi tuokin. Ainahan joku voi vedota että kun liikennöitsijä A:n auto saa olla suunilleen oikein niin miksei liikennöitsijä X:n auto saa olla myöskin sinneppäin.

Mielenkiinnolla kuulisin foorumilaisten mietteitä ko. asiasta ja erityisesti kuvia näistä mainituista autoista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mielenkiinnolla kuulisin foorumilaisten mietteitä ko. asiasta ja erityisesti kuvia näistä mainituista autoista.


Minusta kaikkien autojen tulisi olla kaikilla liikennöitsijöillä samalla tavalla teipattuina, oli autot sitten uusia tai vanhoja. Muutenkin Turun tilaajaväritystä tulisi parantaa lisäämällä kukkatarroja niin, että vasemmassa kyljessä tarra on takana ja oikeassa kyljessä edessä ja takana. Myös Turun joukkoliikenne -teksti voisi olla isompi ja sen voisi lisätä myös autojen keulaan. Ja auton numero ehdottomasti myös keulaan. Bussin perään voisi lisäksi laittaa HSL-tyyppisesti: "yhteistyössä / i samarbete Turun joukkoliikenne SL-Autolinjat". 
Malliesimerkki tilaajavärityksestä on V-S Bussipalvelu Oy:n autot ja huonoin esimerkki Turkubusin Vestit.

----------


## Scania-111

> Minusta kaikkien autojen tulisi olla kaikilla liikennöitsijöillä samalla tavalla teipattuina, oli autot sitten uusia tai vanhoja. Muutenkin Turun tilaajaväritystä tulisi parantaa lisäämällä kukkatarroja niin, että vasemmassa kyljessä tarra on takana ja oikeassa kyljessä edessä ja takana. Myös Turun joukkoliikenne -teksti voisi olla isompi ja sen voisi lisätä myös autojen keulaan. Ja auton numero ehdottomasti myös keulaan. Bussin perään voisi lisäksi laittaa HSL-tyyppisesti: "yhteistyössä / i samarbete Turun joukkoliikenne SL-Autolinjat". Malliesimerkki tilaajavärityksestä on V-S Bussipalvelu Oy:n autot ja huonoin esimerkki Turkubusin Vestit.


Hyviä näkökohtia, kiitos. Tuo ajatus tekstistä "yhteistyössä", vrt. Tukholman "i sammarbete med SL" kuulostaa oikein hyvältä ja keulassa olisi myös mahdollista tuoda esille TJL-teksti. Toinen parannus olisi tarpeen tuohon kelta/valkoisen kontrastin vaikeuuteen, eli kirjaimet sekä numerot ei erotu kunnolla varsinkin kun tuo keltainen on kovin vaalea. Varsinkin (TJL)järjestysnumerot erottuvat liian heikosti, numeroillahan on merkitys mm. mikäli matkustaja unohtaa tavaroita autoon tai haluaa tehdä reklamaation niin numeron olisi hyvä erottua. Pimeällä tai kirkkaassa auringonvalossa on täysin mahdoton edes n. 2m päästä erottaa niitä. Yksi ajatus olisi että numerot (ja tekstit) olisi vaikka siniset, eli Turun vaakunasta tuo sininen. Lisäksi varsinkin pienemmät järjestysnumerot (1-30) ovat monella käytössä, eli tupla/triplanumerointia esiintyy. Ratkaisu voisi olla esimerkiksi A=1 B=2 C=3 liikennöitsijät aakkosjärjestyksessä tyyliin 11,12,13... 21,22,23... 31,32,33... kuitenkin monella toimijalla ei ole montakaan autoa. Toisaalta voihan aina jatkaa esim. 101, 102, 103... 201,202,203... 301, 302, 303... eli etunumerot olisi 10/20/30. Mahdollisuuksia on monia. Onhan ristiriitaista jos kirjoitus sekä numeroini ei erotu tai on sekavaa, herää kysymys mitä funktiota niillä on ellei niistä tahdo saada selvää tai on harhaanjohtavaa.

----------


## JSL

Seinähulluilla on yhteinen numerointi: 
Virtanen 1-19 ja 200-sarja. 
Jalo 20-50 ja 90-99 
Nyholm/Turkka Tuomi 51-89 
Muurinen 100-sarja 
Mitään ongelmia autojen tunnistamisessa ei ole, 
monella on firman nimi kuskin sivuikkunan yläpuolella. 

Muuten SL:n alueella lukee junissa: "i samarbete med MTR" eli aliurakoitsijan nimi. 
Veolia ei hävittyään metron urakat muuttanut Connex:in tilalle uutta nimeä enää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Muuten SL:n alueella lukee junissa: "i samarbete med MTR" eli aliurakoitsijan nimi. 
> Veolia ei hävittyään metron urakat muuttanut Connex:in tilalle uutta nimeä enää.


Totta kai lukee, koska MTR on Tukholman metron pääoperaattori, eikä aliurakoitsija. Veolia Transport liikennöi Tvärbanania, Nockebybanania, Lidingöbanania ja Saltsjöbanania, kun paikallisjunia taas liikennöi SJ:n tytäryhtiö Stockholmståg. Mutta ei Veolia liity Tukholman metron operointiin enää millään tavalla.

----------


## Eira

> Yksi ajatus olisi että numerot (ja tekstit) olisivat vaikka siniset, eli Turun vaakunasta tuo sininen. Lisäksi varsinkin pienemmät järjestysnumerot (1-30) ovat monella käytössä, eli tupla/triplanumerointia esiintyy. Ratkaisu voisi olla esimerkiksi A=1 B=2 C=3 liikennöitsijät aakkosjärjestyksessä tyyliin 11,12,13... 21,22,23... 31,32,33... kuitenkin monella toimijalla ei ole montakaan autoa. Mahdollisuuksia on monia. Onhan ristiriitaista jos kirjoitus sekä numerointi ei erotu tai on sekavaa, herää kysymys mitä funktiota niillä on ellei niistä tahdo saada selvää tai on harhaanjohtavaa.


Ihan hyvä ajatus, että jollei mustaa halua käyttää, niin numerot olisivat Turun vaakunan sinisiä. Valkoista numeroa on erittäin vaikeaa eroittaa vaalean keltaisesta taustasta. Huomattavasti tummemman keltaisissa kaikissa raitsikoissa ja busseissa numeroon 29 saakka oli hienot mustat punaisella varjostetut numerot. TuKL:n busseissa numerosta 30 eteenpäin (1971) oli kokomustat numerot pelkistetymmällä fontilla.

----------


## Scania-111

> Ihan hyvä ajatus, että jollei mustaa halua käyttää, niin numerot olisivat Turun vaakunan sinisiä. Valkoista numeroa on erittäin vaikeaa eroittaa vaalean keltaisesta taustasta. Huomattavasti tummemman keltaisissa kaikissa raitsikoissa ja busseissa numeroon 29 saakka oli hienot mustat punaisella varjostetut numerot. TuKL:n busseissa numerosta 30 eteenpäin (1971) oli kokomustat numerot pelkistetymmällä fontilla.


Kiitos "Eira" kommentistasi. Tuo musta/punainen tai puna/musta numerointi kävi myös itsellä mielessä, mutta ajattelin että kaipa se kumottaisi taas liian "wanhanaikasena". Itse näkisin mielelläni tuon TKR/TuKL värityksen ainakin numeroissa. Täällä oli maininta että LS-liikennelinjoilla on numerot jaettu, hyvä näin. Mutta on myös Andersson, SL-Autolinjat ja TuKL jotka eivät ole sopineet kenenkään kanssa mistään numero jaosta. Eli löytyy useita autoja numeroilla 8, 13, 18...ym. Toinen kommentti oli että onhan liikennöitsijän nimi etuoven yläpuolella, tämkin on totta (ei kaikissa autoissa). Tähän haluan vain kommentoida, kun noustaan kyytiin niin katselevatko matkustajat etuoven yläpuolelta katonrajaa? Entä jos unohtaa jotain tai haluaa tehdä reklamaation, niin katsooko normi matkustajana varmuuden vuoksi liikennöitsijän nimen kyytiinnoustessa - epäilen. Pointti on se että liikennöitsijän nimi on luvattoman huonosti esillä, harrastaja nyt osaa vaikka rekisterin ulkoa, muttei normi matkustaja koska hän ei osaa edes katsoa liikennöitsijää eikä ole kiinnostunut tiedosta. Jälkeenpäin on myöhäistä sitten enään haikailla tietoa. Hieman ehkä offtoppicia mutta eipä auta aikataulun LS-autolinjat tieto paljoa, kun siellä on monia eri liikennöisijöitten autoja linjalla. Eri asia jos kulkee esim. Anderssonin tai TuKL linjalla, silloin on yksi selvä liikennöitsijä jolta asiaa tiedustella. Tuossa yllä vain eräs esimerkki mielestäni erinäisistä sekaannuksia/haitoista joita tulee kun on näitä LS-autolinjoja (kimppatarjoajia) ja TLO ("sulle-mulle" linjoja). Kaikkein selvin olisi kun jokainen tekisi "omana itsenään" tarjouksia/ajaisia tiettyjä linjoja. Pahoitteleni jo valmiiksi, jos joku LS/TLO-kannattaja tästä näkemyksestäni pahastuu.

Sitten ihan ajankohtaisiin asioihin 18.05.2012 n. klo.17:45 Satakunnantiellä TB:n kohdalla kaupungista poispäin oli linja 2A ja 194 "yritetty yhdistää", eli ilmeisesti 2A:n perään oli ajanut 194. Arvelisin että oli kyseessä lähdöt 2A klo.17:17 ja 194 klo.17:20 torilta, koska lähdöillä vain 3 min eroa niin looginen oletus olisi tämä. Havainto tapahtui autolla ohiajaessa, joten aivan ehdotonta tietoa ei ole. Senverran ehdin todeta että Poliisi oli paikalla, linja 194 auton tuulilasi oli lähes täysin säröillä ja GD-bussin perä painunut lievästi sisään. Vauhti ei ole ollut ilmeisesti kovinkaan iso, mahdollisesti edelläajava on joutunut pysähtymään äkisti ja perässä tullut ollut lähituntumassa. Asiasta paremmin tietävät valistakoon tässä foorumilaisia.

----------


## Rokko

Jos matkustaja unohtaa jotain autoon tai haluaa tehdä valituksen niin toivottavasti matkustaja edes muistaa minkä linjan autolla on liikkunut. Kun edes sen tietää ja tekee JLT:n palautteen niin sieltä posti ohjataan oikealle liikennöitsijälle. Ja eikä ne ihmiset ees viitti kattoo kilpiin, josta selveis linjan numero vaan kysytään jos auton järjestysnumero on vaikka 13 et meneekö tää Uittamolle taikka Takakirveelle, kun auto seisoo esim Naantalin tolpalla. Nyt on kyllä suht helppo tietää kuka ajaa mitäkin, kun SL-Autolinjat hoitaa suurinta osaa kaupunkilinjoista. http://www.turku.fi/public/default.a...I&contentlan=1. Ja suurimmalla osalla matkustajista on käsitys että liikennelaitos ajaa kaikkia linjoja. Muutaman kerran 191 ja 280 linjalla törmännyt tilanteeseen, jossa matkustaja haluaa tietää jotain linjaan liittyvää niin he ovat kertoneet soittaneensa liikennelaitokselle. Ja kun yritän heille kertoa, että liikennelaitos ei hoida näitä linjoja vaan TLO, niin siltikin ollaan sitä mieltä, että liikennelaitos on se joka hoitaa kaikki linjat Turussa, olkoon sitten niin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Viime vuosina on myös tullut selväksi, että on Liikennelaitoksen vika kun Eerikinkadulla kasvaa puu Julian pysäkin luona haitaten liikennettä. Myös Aurakadun alamäen liukkaus on kuulemma Liikennelaitoksen syy, samoin kuin huonosti hoidetut kadut. Aikatauluista nyt puhumattakaan. Kaikki on sen saamattoman Liikennelaitoksen syytä - tosin sitä ei enää oikeastaan ole edes olemassa.  :Tongue:

----------


## jltku

> Kaikki on sen saamattoman Liikennelaitoksen syytä - tosin sitä ei enää oikeastaan ole edes olemassa.


Noin ei voi sanoa, että oikeastaan ei ole olemassa, sillä Turussa liikennelaitosta ei ole ollut olemassa 31.12.2008 jälkeen. Tuon päivän jälkeen kaupunki on omistanut liikennöintiyhtiön Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy, joka on tavallinen osakeyhtiö.

----------


## JSL

Mutta onko liikennelaitos yhä oikeushenkilönä olemassa?

----------


## 034

Anderssonin kultainen dragon hybridinä ajossa linjalla 20 
23.5

----------


## Waltsu

> Anderssonin kultainen dragon hybridinä ajossa linjalla 20 
> 23.5.


Kas tässä kuva. Kylkinumeroa ei vielä ole.

----------


## MMikko

Kävin koematkustamassa GD:n hybridin linjalla 20 YO-kylästä Muhkuriin. 

Sisätilat olivat melko tyypillistä GD:tä, mutta ehkä hiukan viimeistellymmässä muodossa, kuin tähänastisissa.

Itse tekniikasta sen verran, että kiihtyvyys oli todella pehmeää, niin kuin sähkömoottorikäytöltä voi olettaakin vienon sirinän säestäessä kiihdytyksiä ja jarrutuksia. Myös jarrutukset tapahtuivat hyvin siloisesti, eikä sähköjarrusta pyöräjarruihin siirtymisessä ollut mitään havaittavaa porrasta. Vain pieni sirinä kuului energian talteenoton merkiksi melkein pysähtymiseen asti. Se hieman oudoksutti, että polttomoottori kävi myös paikallaan seistäessä, ja piti GD:ille ominaista mörinää. Ehkä kondensaattoreihin perustuvassa hybridissä ei riitä virtaa polttomoottorin tiheään käynnistelyyn vaan kaikki liikenevä sähkö käytetään etenemiseen, tai sitten ilmastointi vaatii moottorin jatkuvaa käyntiä. Nämä ovat vain omia arvailujani.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin hybridin kylkinumero ei yllättäen olekaan johdettu kahdeksaisesta kuten telilohikäärmeillä, vaan se sai numerokseen seitsemän (7).

----------


## Waltsu

26.6. torilla vaihdettiin Ruissalon, Muhkurin ja Hirvensalon lähtöpaikkoja. Kuvasatsissa mukana myös torin pysäkkipäreisiin ilmestyneet joukkoliikennelogot.

----------


## tsv56

Lauantaina Kauppatorilta kello 17:40 lähetenyt SL:n bussi 862 linjalla 22 Jäkärlään: 
kääntyi Merovinkinkadulle Jäkärlän Puistokadun sijaan. Pakitukset ja kääntymiset telille ahtaassa Jäkärlän koululun liittymässä. 

Matka-aikaan ei sanottavaa myöhästymistä.

----------


## Scania-111

> Anderssonin hybridin kylkinumero ei yllättäen olekaan johdettu kahdeksaisesta kuten telilohikäärmeillä, vaan se sai numerokseen seitsemän (7).


Kyseistä autoa en ole hiljan nähnyt linjalla, vaan vihdoin kolarikorjattu nro:1 Iveco (GD-nokkamerkillä!) näyttää olevan tilalla. Jokohan idän-ihme hajosi? Mitä olen 7 nähnyt niin kiiltävine vanteineen ja "Go Hybrid" teksteillä, muistuttaa lähinnä kiinalaista lelu-autoa "bling-blingien" kera. Vielä tuosta 1:stä, niin vasen etukulma ja takakulma oli kasassa vissiin pari kuukautta ennen korjausta. Lisäksi näköjään Ivecoon ei voi "uhrata" JLT-teippausta vaan auto on valkoinen ja keltainen keula on jäänne edellisen kolarikorjauksen jäljiltä. Eli kun kokomainos lähti ilmesesti 8-linjan häviön yhteydessä, auto on pysynyt puhtaana mainoksista. Keulahan oli aikoinaan valkoinen myös, muistikuvaa ei ole onko keulassa koskaan ollut Andersson tekstiä.

----------


## Waltsu

Eerikinkadun jalkakäytäväremontti lähestyy toria, ja toripysäkit T41 ja T43 käytännössä yhdistettiin 6. elokuuta lähelle Antintalon sisäänkäyntiä. Kuvausretkellä paikalle huomasin myös että Paattisten ja Jäkärlän toripysäkille T9 on asennettu määränpääpäreet.

Lähiliikennehavainnoksi voitaneen laskea 13.8. klo 12.15 tapahtunut Vuorisen Liikenteen ensimmäinen lähtö Turusta Loimaalle. Siitäkin on kuva elokuun kansiossa.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin riveihin on ilmestynyt HelB 104 - turkulaisessa kuosissa ja numerolla 12.

----------


## TEP70

> Anderssonin riveihin on ilmestynyt HelB 104 - turkulaisessa kuosissa ja numerolla 12.


No onpa taas hankittu parasta mitä markkinoilta saa. Lieneekö edes perävalotakuu enää voimassa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## 034

Voi Ikarus sentään  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

Uudenmaantien pysäkkipäreisiin on ilmestynyt määränpäätekstejä pelkkien numerolitanioiden tilalle!

----------


## Scania-111

> Anderssonin riveihin on ilmestynyt HelB 104 - turkulaisessa kuosissa ja numerolla 12.


Näinpä tuon 12 sitten 2012-09-06 linjalla 2/2A. Eurokilvettömyys juorusi kaukaa jo että on ehtoopuolen peli. Näin kahteen otteeseen auton ensin vasemmalta puolelta ja sitten oikealta. En ollut uskoa silmiäni. Vasen kylki näyttää kun vasaroidulta jotenkin suoraksi, oikea taas on paikkailtu ainakin keski- ja takaoven väliltä pellinpalasilla sekä niiteillä. Vanteet on maalatuu kun jossain "amis-corollassa" hopevärillä ilmeisesti ruosteen päälle ja loput hopeaväristä vielä värjännyt osin renkaatkin (oli sitä valkeaa/ keltaistakin sutattu kumeihin). Etupäässä näkyy maalin alta valkoista ja sinistä (HelBus väriä?). JLT tekstit osin kyljissä jossain listojen alla, eli lätkästy pikaisesti paikoilleen ennen listoja uudelleen kiinnitystä. Onkohan tämä nyt jokin tuleva trendi GD-telilinjalla, kun GD:t hajoaa niin kohta on Ikaruksia kuin aikoinaan 1-linjalla.

Tätä sivuten ainakin yksi GD-teli 2/2A:lla on sellainen että takaoven alin osa on korjattu kirkkaalla pleksinpalasella, ollut ainakin vissiin kuukauden noin. Saman auton peräluukku/ puskuri on jotakin reikäpelti ja niitty sekasotkua. Tosin ei ole ainoa GD-teli jonka perä on peruutettu ilmeiseti päin jotain tolppaa ja tulos perä halki sieltä täältä ja lisää popniitti reikäpelti virejä. Mietin, mitähän merkitystä peruutuskameralla lienee autossa, vai onko sekin vain "koriste" enään. Onkohan nuo GD-telit ollut linjalla n. 2 vuotta ja nyt jo tuossa kunnossa. Eivät tule kestämään kyllä 10 vuotta, tätä arvelinkin jo kun ne tulivat ja tämä käsitykseni on vain vahvistunut. Mitäköhän JLT sanoo tähän kehitykseen, vai katsooko taas sormienläpi.

Pikaisesti silmäkulmasta näin Anderssonin auton 6 linjalla 20 myöskin ja näytti koko etupuskuri puuttuvan, perä oli mustanaan öljystä ja kurasta. Vielä Anderssonin omissa väreissä lähinnä 12-linjalla olevat Scalat ovat myös lähes järjestän perät rutussa/ halki ym. Eli firmassa on palattu ilmeisesti "normaali rutiineihin" kaluston kunnon suhteen.

----------


## 034

Täysin samaa mieltä edellisen kirjoittajan kanssa. Siellä takaovessa on se pleksi ollut jo viime talvena kun kuljin sillä. Tuskin on tulossa muutoksia tuohon.

----------


## Palomaa

Eilen tuli törmättyä (15.9) Rovaniemellä ex. Turkubus 19:aan (Lahti 402-teli) että mikä on tämän kohtalo, miksi se on nykyään Rovaniemellä eikä Turussa..  :Biggrin:

----------


## antsa

Eikös se ole Ketosen bussi nykyään niinku FHA-100 myös. Ajavat kaupunkilinjoja siellä. Olisko entisiä K.Kittilän vuoroja ?

----------


## JSL

Koska kesäiset säät jatkuvat, laitan tähän ketjuun! Nimittäin, eilen SL:n 315, vissiin entisii seinähullujen vehkeitä, 
käänty Konsantien risteyksestä Raision Tehtaille päin ja perässä oli numero 420.. jätti hyökkäysvaunut ekalle 
Raisionkaaren pysäkille ja sitten paineli Brion pihalle. Kello oli jotain 1145 sillon.

----------


## helleh

> Koska kesäiset säät jatkuvat, laitan tähän ketjuun! Nimittäin, eilen SL:n 315, vissiin entisii seinähullujen vehkeitä, 
> käänty Konsantien risteyksestä Raision Tehtaille päin ja perässä oli numero 420.. jätti hyökkäysvaunut ekalle 
> Raisionkaaren pysäkille ja sitten paineli Brion pihalle. Kello oli jotain 1145 sillon.


SL 315 on entinen LINJALIIKENNE MUURINEN Oy.n auto.

----------

